# FS - 44" Super Swampers



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

Set of four 18.5x44x16.5 Super Swampers. 
Tread 3/4 or better, no patches or plugs but they do have dry rot. Perfect for a dedicated mud truck or fairground cruiser, but I wouldn't do any long distance cruising on them. Asking $750 for the set, new they are $600+ each.

Tires located in Spencerport, NY.


----------

